
Show HN: UIReview – Upload and Comment on Designs - joshbarker
https://uireview.net/
======
joshbarker
Hi HN!

UIReview is a tool for designers to upload screenshots of websites, apps,
graphics or other prototypes for quick feedback from their colleagues or
coworkers. UIReview is a free tool and you don’t need to register to use it -
just upload your prototype and grab your shareable link :)

Feel free to shoot any questions this way.

